# Weight distribution on a skiff???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Balance the load. Every hull from kayaks to sailboats to cruise ships, needs to be loaded
so as to maintain an even keel when at rest. If a hull is bow high at rest, expect excess drag
when underway, due to squatting. Bow down at rest will result in plowing and loss of control.
Balance the load doesn't just mean the gear you carry aboard, it means everything
that is on the boat when you leave the dock, that includes people. If you aren't floating level
at the dock, expect problems when under way.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

x2, what Brett said. In addition, years ago (too many), when I first started fooling around with rigging and customizing boats, the first thing we'd do once the motor was on the transom is drop the hull in the water -then spend a few hours loading, unloading, and moving things around.... The idea was to get a fair idea of just where things needed to be to ensure that the hull floated perfectly level at rest. We weren't sophisticated enough to realize how much that meant to how the boat ran... we were trying to make sure it would pole up in the skinniest water possible (this was when floating in only 6" of water was a big deal (mid seventies). Once we were satisfied the build continued and things went where they needed to go. Our primitive trimming while underway simply involved having passengers move depending on conditions....

Things have changed quite a bit since then as boat builders became more sophisticated and their products reflected what was being learned. When you're doing it yourself the basics still apply, though... Good luck and post up what you finally come up with.


----------



## alexjaume (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and great info. I hope to get her in the water thurs morning for a little bit and we'll see how level she is sitting. 

Hopefully she'll be sitting level because I have spent a pretty good amount of time trying to get everything installed and mounted!

Appreciate it!


----------

